# I Can See My Treestand From The Living Room Window...



## ))--Courtney--> (Oct 1, 2007)

So, I told my husband I wanted a treestand semi close to the house this year just because our son (17 month's) hasn't been watched by anyone but me!! (I know, I know) Anyway I told him where I wanted one and lucky me there was a tree big enough for a treestand (it's a Maple and it's loosing it's leaves already)!! This is flippin Grrrreat right, 350 yards from the house, no dark woods to walk in (I'm a bit of a sissy at times), it's a straight shot out! I watch this treestand and the area around it through the binoculars every night... ADDICTING!!!  I see the same doe and fawn come out around the same time and the same place, NOT TO MENTION the BUCK I saw the 2nd day of bow season.. I swear, I could see the antlers before I even put the binoculars on him :SHOCKED:, I was so upset... I wasn't able to hunt that night for the same reason I can't hunt alot of the evenings.. and to watch the bucks walk under my treestand is disturbing...:tdo12: I like knowing it's a hot spot but at the same time I'm NOT OUT THERE!!! I try not to look but how can you not, their right there!! Just thought I'd share the way my evening went or shall I say most evenings go, with you!!


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

Thats so funny. It is like tormenting you! :lol:

When I lived a little farther North, I had a lot more land to roam and it was always nice to run out back and sit for 1-2 hours in the evening or morning, I worked out of the house so I could put down my tools, grab my bow and go for the last hour or so in the evening, it was great, then come back in and finish what I was working on. Now I have a smaller parcel and it seems way to close. 
I just cant seem to shoot the deer behind the house, they are like pets to me, I know, weird, I will shoot any deer any where else but not the ones in my back yard. 

but I raise my own chickens for food, no problem butchering them!


I guess I am a selective bunny-hugger 

speaking of them, those dang rabbits are going to end up next to the chicken in the roaster if they dont leave my strawberries alone this winter!!!


I envy you for having this nice spot straight out the back door!
No getting in the car and having to drive to your spot.

Good luck out there


----------

